# Help! I need new recipes



## linicx (Jun 19, 2009)

My only stores are average green grocer. Any food that is exotic is impossible to find. I basically need some new twists for chicken that is low salt. low fat and not spicy. I cannot use soy,I have or veggies in the cabbage family because of the high Vitamin K content. .

I have recipes for baked chicken, chicken and noodles, cnicken and dumplings, Chicken soup, Chinese and Hawaiian style chicken, chicken salad, and chicken and biscuit sandwiches. One of the things I do not have is a great recipe for chicken pot pie or lemon chicken. 

Your help is needed and it is greatly appreciated. . 

Thanks
PS: i can't see to read a recipe book.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 19, 2009)

linicx - Here's a google search that comes up with a lot of recipe sites that specifically are low sodium.  Have fun exploring 

http://tinyurl.com/lh4obt

Bob



linicx said:


> My only stores are average green grocer. Any food that is exotic is impossible to find. I basically need some new twists for chicken that is low salt. low fat and not spicy. I cannot use soy,I have or veggies in the cabbage family because of the high Vitamin K content. .
> 
> I have recipes for baked chicken, chicken and noodles, cnicken and dumplings, Chicken soup, Chinese and Hawaiian style chicken, chicken salad, and chicken and biscuit sandwiches. One of the things I do not have is a great recipe for chicken pot pie or lemon chicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## jabbur (Jun 19, 2009)

My chicken potpie is rather easy and can be low sodium.  

I buy 3 packages of chicken thighs and cook them in water until falling off the bone.  remove the skin and bones, chop up the chicken.  Mix in 2 cans cream of chicken soup (low sodium variety) and 1 package frozen mixed veggies.  Add enough of the broth from cooking the chicken to make a thick gravy consistency.  Add poultry seasoning or lemon pepper or Mrs Dash to taste.  Pour into a greased 9x13 baking dish.  For the crust I mix 2 cups Bisquick, 1 cup milk and 2 eggs and pour evenly over the top of the chicken mix.  Bake at 350 for 1 hour.


----------



## christophe (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is an easy recipe :

*200g of flour*
*1 coffee spoon of baking powder*
*3 eggs*
*10cl f oil*
*10cl of hot milk*
*100g of Gruyere cheese or Conté cheese ( Emmental or Chedar cheese will do)*
*200g of diced bacon ( or simple ham )*
*150g of green olives without stones*
* *
*Preparation time : 15 minutes*
*Cooking time : 45 minutes*
* *
 
In a salad bowl, mix flour and baking powder.
Make a big hole in the middle. 
Switch on the oven at 180°C.

 ​In the middle, add the eggs.
Use a whip to mix those ingredients.
Do it slowly from the middle of the salad bowl, round and round until getting a homogenous mixture like hereafter

 ​Here you get the definitive mixture 
 
Ad then the olives, the cheese and the ham ( or the baco )

 ​Mix together with a table spoon

 ​Use a loaf tin in which you have previously spread a bit of oil on the whole surface

 ​Add the mixture in the loaf tin
Put in the oven at 180°C for 45 minutes

This is what you get

There is a photo of this cake on my profile


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 21, 2009)

linicx said:


> My only stores are average green grocer. Any food that is exotic is impossible to find. I basically need some new twists for chicken that is low salt. low fat and not spicy. I cannot use soy,I have or veggies in the cabbage family because of the high Vitamin K content. .
> 
> I have recipes for baked chicken, chicken and noodles, cnicken and dumplings, Chicken soup, Chinese and Hawaiian style chicken, chicken salad, and chicken and biscuit sandwiches. One of the things I do not have is a great recipe for chicken pot pie or lemon chicken.
> 
> ...



Oh man.. Grilled chicken.. Stir Fry Chicken.... Fried Chicken(ok..less healthy but not bad with the right oil). 

Stir Fry is right up your alley here.. Dice the chicken, and vegetables you are cooking with it(pea pods, bean sprouts, water chestnuts, carrots, celery, mushrooms, garlic, green onion, etc)  add a bit of peanut oil(or canola, what oil you like) in a skillet(Wok is preferred).  Get the oil HOT, just under smoking. 

Add the meat and cook while stirring(i.e. stir fry) until done, remove and set asside.  Add the veggies and stir fry until they almost get to the point you want.  Add any sauces you want at this point and add the meat back in, stir quickly and remove.  Very tasty....


----------



## Claire (Jun 24, 2009)

One of the real basics is to take a whole chicken and stuff it with one pierced lemon, a hand full of garlic cloves, maybe a half onion (depends on the size of the bird), and if it is the time of year, a sprig of thyme and/or rosemary.  bake according to any cookbook directions.  The lemon, herbs, etc will really flavor the meat, and it is a fancy meal for company who will be impressed at the flavor for very little effort.

Boneless, skinless, IQF chicken breasts have nowhere near the flavor of fresh, with skin, on the bone chicken, but they are such a great shortcut that I can't ignore them, always have a bag in my freezer.

One of my husband's favorite preparations is when I cut them into thin strips, marinade for awhile in hot sauce or favorite spices, then roll in flour, bread crumbs or other similar stuff (some people who can't have flour can use instant mashed potato flakes!  They work well, they really do, you come out with a sort of Panko-type crust) and bake.


----------



## Lazy Houswife (Jun 25, 2009)

You need:
Raisins - 20 gr.
Rum - 1 table spoon
Dark chocolate - 120gr.
Butter - 120gr.
Dairy cream - 50 ml
Sugar - 2 table spoons
Cacao powder

Put raisins in rum for 30 minutes. Put on the baking sheet a baking paper. Kindle chocolate in a pan on slow fire. Add butter and cream and mix all. While the mix will cool down, shake up eggs with sugar and rum from raisins. Mix with chocolate and add raisins. Put all on the baking sheet and put in an oven, heaten to 180 °C. 
After 40 min. take out the baking sheet from the oven, cut hearts with heart-like forms. Put hearts on a plate and strew cocoa powder.

Check out other recipes here lazyculinary.blogspot.com


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 25, 2009)

Lazy Houswife said:


> You need:
> Raisins - 20 gr.
> Rum - 1 table spoon
> Dark chocolate - 120gr.
> ...



I'd have cross posted this under the "off topics" forum had I known how, but LazyHouswife's post (and not the blogspot Jonsing).

I think another good time waster for those of you that love to play the games, is to provide a list of ingredients, and the the game is to figure out the recipe, and what it's called by successfully posting a recipe that uses all the ingredients. I know, a long run on sentence. So sue me lol, Lol, LOL.

The winner would than have to come up with their own list of ingredients to post, for everyone else to figure out the recipe for.

Anyone want to take this thought into a successful activity? You are welcome to it.

Oh, and welcome to the community Lazy HousWife, I don't have a blogspot to exchange with you, but hey, nobody's perfect 

Bob


----------

